# Klomster, and his warlord Ignis Iuratus



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Greetings, i am Klomster, some might remember my mechanicus units i had on the site.

Well, now i have gone and delved into a new and truly crazy project.

Becouse, what mechanicus fan can call themself a true fan until they command at least one titan.
So i began building one, and not just anyone but a 40k scaled WARLORD battle titan.
It is scaled according to the pic in apocalypse rulebook and will land at approx 23-26" in height.

Here's the start of the leg.









Another angle.









Plans for the foot. The stormtrooper is for scale.









The armour plate.









The foot looks alot like a mount for a large radar dish.









Just a measure of its footprint.

















Added supports for the armour plate.

















I had alot of luck when measuring the round parts of the legs, this cremé fraiche jar was exactly the right size, normally for my rinsing water for my brushes, i wont need it in a while anyway.









And every part of the work is ofcourse supervised by expert mechanicum operatives, Metallus magnus Ohmnati and Zuriel Quintos.









Ball joints.

















And in place.









GRAAAARGH!!!


























And i'll put this in, the plan sketch.










LEGS!!!

















as you can see, 2 legs!
(I can count)

The legs alone are 15" tall.


I am having a bit trouble on how i will design the head, either as in my sketch, or as the standard warlord head, or the classic, it has an interesting feel.
And then i have to build it!

Any good ideas for the head?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, no answers for those questions, perhaps later.








Ok, next part, i've begun the tedius design of the groin plate, i liked the apocalypse rulebook design and wanted to use that.

But in my initial drawings it looked a bit like it had a.... well, erm, not fitting for a titan anyway, so i redid the drawing and i think i managed to get it about right, it's from the side.
"Fram" means forward, i guess you know the other.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

that thing is going to be huge :good:

someone should model a titan onto a robosapien and make it move  but i digress

+rep for a truly titanic (pun intended) project


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks, do you have an opinion on how i should design the head?

The head is realyy important to me, becouse that is the main focal point (after that, it's the guns, becouse that is what the enemy will remember, those cold eyes and the guns)

Anyway, if anyone can throw in some ideas for really cool heads, perhaps from anime, movies, or other models i would be delighted, i don't really have a good idea how i should make it.
I was considering using blue or pink styrofoam, cut it into shape and then paint it with pva so i could spray it with a gw spray-can without it melting.
But i don't have a good way to cut styro in the superdetailed way i want it.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Styrofoam would be your best bet. 
You can GS or plasticard for the smaller detail.

Great work so far, keep it going.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Fine work so far. A truly monstrous project. What are your plans for the hip joint? It just looks a little squared off at the moment.
Rep for having a go at something so large.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The sketch 5 posts up shows the basic design from the side for the hip joint, groin, **** section, i hope you get the picture.

I could have made it into a basic box, but we all know it would have looked crap, and the structure of a box is not that great really, so i would have had to reinforce it like a madman.

Witht this design, i will have more pieces (meaning more glue) and more parts gpoing across the structure, hopefully making it more durable.
And i'm adding a few supports just for safety. Glue gunned foamboard is stronger than one would at first believe, but it still needs a few supports to be on the safe side.

The groin piece is actually 18 pieces (excluding supports, then its over 20) and the design was real tedious to cut out.

More pics soon! I've been a bit lazy the last few days (ey, i built most of the legs in a week, i need breaks too)
Today it's rpg day, so probably tomorrow i will continue the build happily again.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, update time.

I have now officially finished the main build of the legs, there is lots of work left but the standard construction is done!

Time for torso 

I started with cutting out the over 20 parts that makes up the groin section.









Then i glue gunned them together. Sorry for not taking mid process pics, i felt a bit forced to continue working until it was finished.









ASS!!!!









And the mock up of the legs, it will ofcourse get a more dynamic pose when finished.









And that's it for now. Cya later!


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking good! I thought that it might be too large but you are right, they are supposed to be roughly 23" tall (33m in real life :shok. I will be watching this thread.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you.

I think i will have to beef up the armour plates of the legs alot, considering how large the groin got (i should have done it just 1 cm smaller, oh well)

I will continue this work over some time.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

This looks very interesting. Looking forward to seeing the structure finished and some smaller details added.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Well guys.
I just thought i should tell you that i will be doing some work and will not be working on the titan for today and tomorrow wednesday.

Just so you don't despair and cut yourself with butterknifes in belief that i have abandoned you.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

OK!!!!

I tried to find my head contest thread, but it seems like it disappeared.
And i have been lazy lately.

BUT NOW!!!! I continue on Ignis Iuratus, and here is the results of the head contest.
The vote is now done, as it has been forgotten. Anyway.

Theese are all the votes i have collected on all sites and friends. They are perhaps not 100% correct but the winners couldn't be more clear!








Warlord head contest votes.

Nr 1: 2
Nr 2: 3
Nr 3: 9
Nr 4: 1
Nr 5: 2
Nr 6: 5
Nr 7: 3
Nr 8: 11
Nr 9: 6
Nr 10: 3
Nr 11: 3
Nr 12: 3
Nr 13: 3
Nr 14: 6
Other : 2

As we can see, the clear winners are, 3 and 8. And with this beeing a contest, the one with the most votes wins.

Sooo congratulations head nr 8, you will be the head of Ignis Iuratus.

As a matter of fact, i have begun cutting the head out of styrofoam.
Then when it is cut, i will sand it and paint it with a layer of pva glue.

Only problem is i believe it would look better with head number 1 when i think about it.

More updates soon.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok guys, it is time!

After a long break i now continue the work of the titan of Inferna.

Reading the entire titan comic really peps you up on titan business.


Anyway, i will begin with a view of the torsos internal mechanics








As you can see i've put alot of thinking into this one.

Here is the locking mechanism








The swivel mount is of the same design as that of many tank models (it is present on the leman russ for example) and works like this.
It is mounted on the groin piece top, and when the entire torso is to be connected you insert it at a 90* angle, and then you turn the torso 90* and it is fairly robust.
I believe it is able to take the entire weight of the warlord if lifted at the torso, although if the base is attached it will probably be too heavy.



















The entire titan so far without the head.








This is dryfit only, the only joint that is glued is the left foot of the titan. It is standing of its own.

Scale shot, stormie is actually down there.









This is roughly the pose i want for the titan, again, only left foot is glued.









The first version of head nr 8, i think i will make it into head nr 1.


























Here is the sanded head, with a stormie for scale.









And that's it for now.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Very impressive work on this so far. I look forward to seeing the smaller details appearing.


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

awsome work here my friend keep up the good work +rep


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

It's a long way before i can add detailing, i have to create the weapons first you see 

But for now.... UPDATES!

Ok, the new head, and a surprise.

This is the head, not yet glued, but that will come.








If you don't get what i mean with glue, i will coat the entire head in pva so i can spraypaint it.
(Note, the titan is not supposed to be emo, the hole under the eye will be removed.)


I will have hoses on the head too, under the chins.









And the surprise, would you believe me if i said i am working on 2 titans?

Well i am.

HERE IT IS!








In it's early stages, it's an epic warlord titan.

And after the chemical bath.









The plan is to convert this awesome model (i kinda feel bad about adding greenstuff to this and not using the gatling blaster arm) it will become a small version of a legio Inferna titan, a small test model that i will test colour schemes and designs on, also will be a great help when making the detailing on the large titan.

Until next time.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Klomster said:


> On his Epic scale Titan.....
> 
> The plan is to convert this awesome model (i kinda feel bad about adding greenstuff to this and not using the gatling blaster arm) it will become a small version of a legio Inferna titan, a small test model that i will test colour schemes and designs on, also will be a great help when making the detailing on the large titan.


Now that's a cunning plan! 

I think you have just helped me get my Epic on the go again.:biggrin:


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Not just will i make a heroic 29mm scale warlord battle titan, i will give you a epic warlord battle titan modded too.

Updates too come!

(I won't actually give it too you, i mean, those are expensive, even though itraded mine very cheap, the work i'm gonna put into it... i mean come on)


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

This just looks like its gonna be epic! Really great work so far and i look forward to seeing the finished product. have some rep


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh, how do you get those pretty order of the artificer medal thingies?
And how do you find what others did to have it awarded, would love to check out a few builds that deserve medals.

And thanks guys for the kind words, i try my best.
I will now take a shot at the small guy, i think i'll call him "Parvulus Ignis" Very small and fire does that mean.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, nothing done on Ignis Iuratus, but alot on Parvulus Ignis.

Here are some wip's.

The plastic bit will be my vortex missile launch silo.









The back of the beast, i have added the canisters becouse something must fuel those braziers it's gonna have.









His base, nothing fancy here really.









And Parvulus Ignis in all his pride, i only need to add a few hoses and build his new right arm weapon, and i have negotiated the trade for the titan mega melta.








Titan mega melta in exhange for a melta bomb, you tell me if it's a good trade.

I have also begun some modelling for a painting competition, namely a magos retinue.








The rules say they cannot be painted in beforehand, and 1 layer basecoat of red doesn't really count as painting for me.
And the servo skull will be repainted.

Anyway, that's all folks!


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

truly epic thread, wish I had the time to build one of my own!

About the head issue (if you're still not happy with the current heads) you should google for: "vaizard mask" or masks 
they have some very nice designs.

have some REP for this massive project!


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

You are truely mental. Can you be my friend and make me one?:grin:

Repage!


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

i like the idea of using an epic model for reference. i wouldn't scrap mine though


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the vaizard mask tip, some interesting designs there.

And as for beeing mental, well.... perhaps i am *hysterical grin*.
Although i think i would demand a wee bit too much money for building one. Since they are a bit troublesome to put together.

Why scrap your epic model? It's not like i'm scrapping mine!

Until next time!


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok guys.

TITAN TIME!!!!

Sadly it's just Parvulus Ignis, not that he should be any less respected, just becouse he is small, size doesn't matter as i am sure we all gentlemen agree upon.
(Although my titan is larger than yours  ....................Just kidding)


To the business then.

Parvulus Ignis, in all his built glory, he is the base for the design of the large one from now on (with differences, i didn't want to cut up a gw warlord too much)









Volcano cannon, now that is a weapon to fear, even if you are a 30mm figure facing this larger than dreadnought guy.









Super tankers for the braziers (and on Iuratus, ammo for the inferno guns) note the huge pipelines for pumping raw promethium into the braziers.









Titan mega melta, i traded myself one for a melta bomb, i just like how that sounds so wrong 









And a "Last thing you'll ever see" view, in classic frog perspective, looking good Parvulus Ignis.









And a wip shot, where i compare it to an imperfect ordinatus mars (the front tractor is missing.)









And the same guys but with a commisar, all in epic glory, i believe a more correct scale would be slightly smaller warlord and a larger ordinatus.









And my new techpriest, for a competition.








And the preatorian battle servitor in his squad.








Not really the most pleased with his glove, but oh well, such things are ment too look bad.


And that's it for now, from now on the true work on the squad will begin, and when they are done...... IGNIS IURATUS!!!!!
Booya!


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

How tall is that Ignis against a Marine and how much it? Because I was thinking of getting one and putting a Marine Dread helm in to make a Knight.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, he is standing on a 60mm dreadnought base, you do the math.
 Nah, he's approx 70mm to the shoulders (not counting the base height) and with the flames about 85mm.

So too small as a knight in 30mm 40k i'm afraid, works wonders as some kind of mechanicus robot though.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Well where can I get one and how much, and are there any others?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

You can order the warlord battle titan from gw online store, it should be in the specialist games section, epic armaggedon.

There is an ugly reaver and warhound model too, but i don't know if they are avaviable in any other place than private trade.

There was an awesome forge world warhound (epic scale) but i haven't seen it on forge world anymore though.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Alright, a small update for a long wait, but i've been doing a bit on parvulus when i got completely stuck on how i should design the legio banner.

The basic idea is a flaming fist, for the oath my legion has undertaken, "The oath of the flaming fist" or similar.
So i did some sketches, now i need to know what ones you like.








(I should have numbered them)
I personally like nr 2 from top furthest left. The one right to that one is a bit to wide.
Tell me your thoughts.

I've also done some updates on Iuratus.








I have done the beginning of the shoulders, they will have the same box build technuiqe as the body. Face is to more easily remember where front is.









Full body, shoulders not done yet.









Decided to add to the face, he seemed a bit unpersonal, now he's alot more personal.
Problem now is that anyone can claim he's beeing beardy


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

if they were numbered like this, 
1
2 
3 4
5 6 7 
8 9

My favourites would be 1,2 and 3.
Also are you planning on making a template of this wonderful monstrousity?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Templates.
Hmmm. I don't know, i don't think i have the skills to make scale templates anyway.
I myself really like 1 and 3 so i think it will be 3.

I also must inform that the height will go from 23" to about 26", becouse of fail measurements. Not that i am sad, larger titan means more destruction, or something. (It actually means more detailing and more to paint. Blaaargh..... oh well)


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

I Want The Angry Marine Face

Because Titans Are Always Angry, All The Time.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Nothing like suddently from nowhere update on your greatest works.

Here they are.








Parvulus Ignis, in all his fiery glory, they might be hard to see from this angle, but i'm going to fully source light those braziers on his back.
Will be nothing like when i'm gonna source light the same on the large one though 

Speaking of Ignis, i've added "ears", also called main weapon support struts, or shoulder mounts.








No much to celebrate, those have been cut out for several weeks, so it's not like its new.

Anyway, until later!


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

*Ignis Iuratus, Deus Machina Ignis.

Exuro Mundus, Mundus Ignatum Iuratus, Ignis Eversor.
*
And with that latin humbug i bring you a sketch for my titan lagion logo, and at the same time the personal logo of Ignis Iuratus.









I am very pleased myself 

P.s. This is just a forewarning of a future update.
D.s.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice to see this thread lives.

Good logo as well, is that the loincloth banner?

Ps on the 'ears' picture it needs a bigger beard.


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

This thing looks like it towers over Warhounds. And you really like pringles huh? I want to see him with a Warhound. as well as finished. I hope my scratch built hierophant goes as well as this.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Problem with having him towering over a warhound is that i don't own a warhound.

And i don't really know anyone with a warhound.
Except one, but it's not finished.

and i think it will be the loincloth, but it might as well be for one of the guns (i'm not sure a loincloth will look good on ignis)

Thanks for comments, the thread can (and will be) rather dead from time to time, but when you expect it the least, like the inquisition i will post something.

Until later.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok.

UPDATE!!!


Been a while since last, but now there is actually updates on the beast himself, Ignis Iuratus.

No need to wait, here is the pics.

"I am Ignis Iuratus and i am your death!"









"GNNNN!!!" 








He has ears.


This is the beginning of the reactor cores. Or whatever the two box thingies on the warlords back is.








I have don a bit more now though.

And the pelvic mount.








Not that epic.

That's all folks.

Until later.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Very Cool! very creative.

+rep for your work thus far!

Keep it up!

Chaosftw


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

keep up the good work, glad to see the project still lives!

cheers

edd


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Not all that epic? This thing is the definition of epic.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Well.
The hip joint is not that epic.

And just wait until the day i will start detailing  That will be epic.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

As we wait for the day Ignis is done.

Let's all rejoice, a god-machine has walked of the assembly line in all its finished glory!


Here is parvulus. In all his godmachine glory!









Finally done, please leave comments.









Lots of machinery here, you can see some of the source lighting.









Parvulus Ignis basically means "small fire" which i called him becouse i was building Ignis Iuratus.









Pose for the camera!









Oh, you are a natural, i can't understand why you weren't allowed into top model.









The source lighting, i've tried to make it look as if the huge braziers are shining, perhaps not the best source lighting, but i try.










THE GOD-MACHINE WALKS!!!









And that's all folks.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Fantastic. The source lighting works for me and looks very inpressive.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you, i really tried my best to create my second source lighting (or more like 3rd)

Anyway, i'm not used to source lighting so any comments as of how to improve might help!

And thanks for commenting


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

I love those glows. Some of the best fire I have seen. I would love to try out that technic to make things that glow and affect the rest of the model. Not a lot of glowing things in nid army.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Try having the eyes glow in a creepy colour.

Or the adrenaline sacks, like the crystal thingies on top of them, could be cool.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

BAM!!!

Out of nowhere, update time!!!!!

I know you have missed my creations far to long now (at least i feel that way) so now i give you a bit of grey knights, and a taste of how the mighty IGNIS IURATUS will look when done!

Why wait any longer?


Ignis Infernum, land raider redeemer of the grey knights of Castus. I have come a bit further than the pic tells.









And that was all the grey knights 

Along to the real update, Ignis.
Here is his head, nothing really new here except small slots that will fit the windows.









This familiar face has gotten a new nice top plate, covering up that nasty hone that was there.









And gotten a chin guard!









And now for some advanced stuff, here you can learn how to do a really practical swivel mount, i learned this from an ork player on a site (whom sadly stopped building orks when the new dex came out,  he had such cool stuff)

I began with making mounts on a plate.









As you can see in the picture, there are 2 plasticard bits on the left and right, and 2 foamboard bits above and under, and a piece of rod.
Note, don't glue the rod.

I now add the mechanism, here something interesting will happen and you might have already figured out the mechanism.









I haven't actually glued the plates on yet, but the mechanism works by the two plates sitting stiff, holding the otherwise free rod in place leaving the rod free to rotate.
Don't glue it until you are finished with everything though, it will be much easier to assemble if you wait.

And if you wonder why the plates are made out of two plasticard strips it's becouse i screwed the measurements up, but i will pretend that it was supposed to be like that, espescially since it gave a structural addon i find very useful.

Here you can see clearly how it will work.









And with most of the detailing it will ever get, i will add two pipes on the right and left, a pipe on the top has already been added but wasn't in the pic.









And that was the update, until later!


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

awsome work, good to see the titan back on the roll, and a nice mini toutorial there too 

cheers

edd


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I've been in an overall down for a while, those that make you act like some kind of servitor just doing what you are supposed to do.

Hopefully it's over now and i will work more regularily on Ignis.

Reading the entire titan comic also gets you pepped on titans


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Pic attack!!!

More updating.

This time i will show some stuff not yet shown.

Let's begin slowly with.

The heads tilt mechanism, and you are like "Yawn, boring, where is the guns...."









Well, we will fix that later, so bear with me.

These two pics show the assembly of the head, the head will move from right to left and up and down.

















"Yaaaaawn, you promised us guns, where are they?"
Just bear with me.

Here is the collar, in place looking good.









"We can't see the guns yet, show them to us."
Patience my friends, the gun will be with you soon.

Here is some doodles i made at work practise.









Some of the pics and half of frankensteeve and the dragon is made by one of my worlmates.
"What does this have to do with guns?"
Nothing.

I am kinda impressed by his bug furthest down to the left, he is originally from finland and he is a very skilled artist, makes wooden sculptures that he sells, mostly of fish.









"But we don't wanna hear about some finnish guy making fish, we want guns!"

He also made the second fish, the others were made by me, i learned how to make good looking fish from this guy which is fun.









"Oh, Ignis is in it, is that the "guns" you are talking about?"
No, the will be with you shortly.

So when i got home this afternoon i felt rather activated, like i could run a kilometer (although my brain knew that my respiration would turn into goo and i would have a hard time breathing for an hour if i did)
So i made this.








A motivational poster, kinda funny i thought 

"IS THAT OUR GUNS!!! Shame on you!"

No, that is not your guns, here they come 

Today was a good day, i got free food.
"Oh great, another story."
Hush!
As i said, today a company offered christmas food (don't know the correct way to put it) to different companies janitors and other employees.
It was good food (free food is always good  )
And when my work friend Donald got a coffee and talked to some of his older pals, i skimmed through the sortiment of the company.

They sold lots of plumbing and stuff and the ideas for 40k terrain just ran like a river through my head.
The i found this.









Interesting i thought. *Screw screw*









VERY interesting.
I also found a white plastic tube.

So i got to the cashier, i thought it had to be a catch with finding theese awesome pieces just lying there waiting to become something greater.
I asked if private people could buy there.
She asked ´If you are nice ´
Ok, i could buy here, now the piece had to be really expensive, i just imagined it costing 269kr ( 1£ 11kr, 1$ 7kr)
´74kr´ She said, and the pipe is 20.
o_0 
´89 for them both´

I was very happy becouse i saw this!








AN VOLCANO CANNON!!!! (wip lots)

And you are like.
"0_o Oh shit snap and the likes "
I am awesome 

Have a nice day, i might build some more on Ignis this evening.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

Looking really nice, and it is good to show the small things tlike the head mechanism, its good inspiriation 

keep up the good work

cheers

edd


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just read through your whole thread and I must say you are doing an excellent job with this project. Scratch building and scuplting continue to elude me so I have the greatest respect for those you can do it. Epic work sir! 

I am also going to add that the OSL on the epic titan is very good! 

Keep up the good work. I look forward to seeing more. +rep


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Man this is impressive. Keep at it. Also don't worry about how long it takes. I find that taking it slow helps give you fresh perspective on your ideas and the end result is better for it. Carry on with the outstanding work. Rep


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the epic critiscism guys.

I am thinking about ways to continue on this beast and how to achieve some of the detailing.

And where and how to add more easter eggs 
And thanks about Parvulus, it's appriciated.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

UPDATE!!!

Titan and other fun stuff, FOR THE EMPEROR!

Just for fun, an angry marine i did on work, everyone thinks i draw very good, and i agree to the part of beeing decent.









Gun doodles, you can see how i will try to make te titan mega melta, very different from the forge world design. (Very similar to the multi-melta.) And some other stuff.









Apocalypse datasheet for the imperiums standard spacefighter, the fury interceptor.









And what is this? It's brackets that make the front of ignis look more beutiful and holds his head in place. Attached now.









And the back of ignis, i have now made both of the plasma generator housings (except a small part at the bottom) imagine that it's that white stuff on both sides 









And that's the fun of today, until later!
Stormtroopers!


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

And now for another update on my life and ignis iuratus.
Less on ignis than on my life but here goes.

I GOT AWESOME NEWS!!!
Some time ago i got letters, lots of letters saying that i FINALLY get my full work insurance... something don't know what it's called in english... anyway.
So for the 15 past months i will get money. :twisted: (1£=10.5kr 1$=7kr rough values)

I will get 29'000kr next thursday 
Which is of course totally awesome in its own right but i still have more money to get 
And then of course i soon have a job and i've already got about 8000kr on my bank.

Money money money as the famous swedish song goes.

Now on more.... different stuff.
GUNS!!! You wanted guns, here you get the wip of the first inferno gun, totally scratchbuilt (ok, lie, i will use some gw bits, like 4-5)
Wip of the inferno gun, the small pilot lights on the left is made from the land raider sponson hatchs weapon mount. With a piece of plastic rod an later some greenstuff fire.









Further into the process, now the pilot lights are on.









I also just for fun made the princeps and 2 of his moderati on foot, i will make him the brother of the grand master of the titan legion in my fluff, just for awesome.

















And of course a vs pic. Princeps checking the process on the weaponry.









I also got a bunch of tools for my trade, and some paint.
Metal ruler, a must have for converters. You can cut STRAIGHT LINES in plasticard with it, it's awsome! And it looks pro too.









And one of those... corner thingies, it's 90 degrees anyway so i get nice corners, very good tool, both for hobby and for work!









And the paint, i ask you.
Would you rather A) Pay 30kr for a gw paint that has 15millilitres of paint in it OR
B) Pay 42kr for indoor waterbased acrylics (basically the same) that has 450millilitres in it?

At least for ignis, i chose B, although i got a bit of pricecut on it becouse i'm so awesome 
It should be about 69kr, and you're like "-Oh no!"

And i got arm mounts for Ignis.









If you don't get how i will use them as arm mounts that can pivot up-down left-right with the addition of just 2 pieces (+decoratives) we don't think the same 

And finally, i got a bit bored some time ago and i updated my perhaps 2 first skitarii with nice lines.









Cya laters, Klomster.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice work mate, keep it up.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Long time no see.

And as always when that is the case.... UPDATE!!!

With that said the update will begin.

Let's see, i've been doing alot of stuff lately so you will be shown lots of boyz, guns for various things including ignis and much more.

Let's save the best for last 

Modelling supplies, so we can build ignis and paint our minis, a good thing.








Having money rulez 

I felt the call of the waagh lately, and the inner ork have been churning out ideas for the old battlewagon i've been building, but i'll have to finish my titan first. So to quell my thirst for green i painted some boyz.
Here's a mad dok.








The head is a bit pale 








He's not that great.

I've also begun making a inquisimunda team (necromunda but fanmade so you can be whatever you want)
Here's one of my two burna boyz 








He's so nasty.








The other burna came out even better, but you'll have to wait to see him 

And some "Deffbikez" as i like to call them, deffkoptaz ingame.








I really like how they turned out.

And my two favorite A'rdboyz from my army (wip).








They are gonna be in the team too.








Good thing they are two to carry all that dakka 

And the thing you've been waiting for, the cream of the crop... IGNIS IURATUS!








A nice big eagle for the collar, looking good Ignis.

Head vs Princeps. Here you can see how large the princeps command chamber is.








But wait?

What is the princeps standing at?
I'll tell you, it's an Inferno gun!










Everyone should have a huge flamethrower to have duels on 40 metres up in the air 









And that's that.
I have actually attached the head, and roughly finished the inferno gun (now i only need to detail it and make a second one......)

Until later.
GNÖÖÖÖÖ!!!!


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Interesting that no one commented at all.

You must have been put off by the orks


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

nahh it was just the big scary inferno cannon, enough to scare anybody off posting 

amazing work so far, i cannot wait to see the finsihed warlord

keep up the good progress

cheers

edd


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good Kolm! That Inferno Cannon would scare my Nids enough to run away and we are mindless servants of the hive mind! Good stuff and great progress.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh my, if one can scare away armies of nids.
How lucky i am to have 2 on my warlord 

Thank you for the comments.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

This can only end amazingly.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I know!

Isn't it wonderful


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Update.

We begin with many things mechanicus.

A venarii, i actually finished one of theese little buggers, looking really cute he is.









Lighter pic.









And the back.









He came out rather decent.

And now IGNIS!

WITH GUNZ!!!!!

Ignis in his current state, the main build is finished!!!
And now it's only the 1 million details left 









Fuel canisters, in appropriate size.









Edit:I forgot the arm mount.










The start of the braziers, i will have to get some net and wallpaper glue and make some papier maché flames for him, there will also be flames on the base (At least i planned that, thinking of adding a greenstuffed burning dude that is running.)









And...... the volcano cannon.









Very wip, but it is an volcano cannon and i can attach it.

2 out of 4 weapons attachable, 1 weapon done.... almost 

Until later.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

wow that volcano cannon is huge 0.o

i know you have a mini there for scale but aproximatly how long is it?

cheers

edd


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Roughly exactly 44 cm 

That's about 17 and a half inches 
Orks can barely reach past it with their shootas. WIN!


It's actually a bit on the long side, barely keeping itself from tipping over to too long.
And it weighs a ton, i had to redesign the moveable joint so i can position the weapon in different poses without it slowly falling to down.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Once in a while, there is a time when Klomster works on his projects.

Those times are rare and far apart, but when he does he generally completes astonishing feats.

This is such a time.

*UPDATE!!!*​
Greetings fine brothers and monstrous heretics alike, i have updated!

Well, no need for even more boring text, to quote monthy python.
"Get on with it!!!!"


This, is a foot. Not just any foot though but the foot of a titan, namely Ignis Iuratus. It's not finished yet but i'm getting there.









And this.... is two feet, with lower legs.... on a base. On my bed.








As you can see i've added handles to the base and will add ruins and a small guy on flames running from the titan.
It will be glorious 

This is one of the details on the base.
I will try to achieve an impression that the sheer weight of the titan is crushing the concrete/tarmac underfoot so the very city itself crumbles as it advances, here is one of the places where a huge slab of ground has given away and risen and revealing pipes and stuff.








The pipe will have liquid coming out of it and i will of course add alot of gubbinz to replicate the effect of a debris filled ruined block that will be ignis base.

Of course it will be on fire.

And this is his top.








Not that impressive. But it is a fine top nontheless.

Having a bit issue coming up with a good looking sturdy base for the cabling on the back, hopefully the plastic tubes i have will bend nicely when boiled.

And that's it for now.
Laters.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

BIG FEET!

they are seriously massive

keep up the good work

cheers

edd


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Check the first post.

There they are compared to a land raider.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

i know but there they somehow look bigger 

it might have something to do with the fact its an infantry model stood next to it, but still 

cheers

edd


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, it could also be the simple fact that it is HUGE!!!

It's retarded how huge it is.
Which is why warlords are awesome and not that many people build them.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The god machine.​

WALKS!!!​









And with that i commence the latest instalement of the Stormtrooper Chronicles, number shitloads.
The god machine walks!

And to be honest, he looks kinda weird 

Well, no need to wait, GET ON WITH IT! To quote monthy python.

Beeing an enemy of Ignis Iuratus is not going to be funny, see how he towers over even you!









To prove you he towers over things very good here is a closer shot between the legs on Zentar ramolus.









The titan megamelta is beeing built right now, and it is shockinly enough.... ALSO HUGE! 









This is the current work on the burning man who's gonna run in panic on Ignis base.








GAAAAAH!!!








AHHHH! IT'S IGNIS IURATUS; RUN AWAAAAAYaaaAAAAHHH!!!!!









Measuring 27" to his shoulder thingies, he's HUGE!! (My planned height is going to shreds, but oh well, it's not like he's too big)









This pic is simply called. "Ignis trueface ork inferno."









I was literally shaking after taking theese pics becouse of the awesomeness.

And i think that was all the pics.

Until later!!

BUUUUUURRNN!!!!


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

WOW, i have been waiting quite a while to see the Titan like that, absolutely amazing, and its slowly pursuading me to try something of the sort myself

I am also really liking the burning guy, you have sculpted the flames well and it should look awesome when finished

Praise the Omnissiah for your amazing work!

cheers

edd


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you, i think i will add more burning stuff to the guy and then...

I will probably sleep and not work on ignis for a while.
Like always


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

4 pages of epic WIN so far. I love all the little details like the moving head an arms, I love the feeling of pure destruction that comes from your Titan, I love the braziers, I love the orks, I love the base, I love the burning man...This is truly epic.

However some questions spring to my mind:
-Can those shoulder-mounted super-heavy-flamers actually reach something?
-You should DEFINITELY put some red and orange LEDs into the braziers, with some batteries and a switch hidden inside the torso.
-Why don't you move the volcano cannon a little bit backwards, to make it more stable and more bad-ass looking?
-Is there a tutorial for sculpting flames like that?

Good luck with that big boy.
An have some well deserved rep!

PS: That epic scale Warlord was impressive.

EDIT: We need moar gunz!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

wow LOL awesomeness fo shizzle!!!


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for that horus 

And Dies Irae (oh snap, arch-traitor tian!!!)

I will probably not put in leds *Sounds of booing and things beein thrown*

I just don't feel that i'm competent enough with electronics.
And i fear that the papier maché i will use for the flames will burn or something.

And the volcano cannon is far from finished, it's just plonked on to give the feeling of it all.
I will add more "weight" to the back, of the cannon aswell, so don't worry.

There are tutorials, they are easy to find, just google greenstuff fire or something and a few should come up.
More guns comming soon. 

I'm really glad you like my project, and i love the comments!

Cheers everyone!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

All that can be said about the awesome titan, has been said, but the burning man is fantastic. I can't wait to see him painted up and on the move.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow, I just read through the entire thing and the titan is awesome. I cannot wait to see it complete with the 5000 details its going to need.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm kinda not looking forward to those 5000 details it is going to need.

The worst thing is that it might even be more than 5000 

And then i need to paint it too....


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Suddently from nowhere.

He has not done anything for ages.

But then.... the allgiving, the master of war, the great creator himself!!!!

AWAKES!!!

I give to you!

UPDATE!!!!!!

Why wait, here's the pics, i know you've missed him 

Here he is in his current state, all guns finished (missile is not a gun), funny thing i had to jury rig the melta on since the mount wasn't added 









He looks alot less retarded with all his guns on.









Spin for us maestro. (I'm such a proud father )









This pic.... made ALL THE EFFORT SO FAR WORTH IT!!! All the money, the time, the anguish and the sore thumbs. All worth it 









"Feeling lucky.... PUNK!!!"









Now for some fun details.

Inferno gun number two.









And a pair of scale shots to make you understand how big this thing is supposed to be, and how big it actually is IRL.
Princeps examines the inferno guns, and deem the battle ready. After the legio colours have been added of course.









Princeps Ephirion makes a check on the titan mega melta, it's a long way to go still for the metallurgicans of inferna until this one is finished.








(Note hugeness.)


Did you see how huge it is?

It's rather huge actually 

Have a great day, it's soon half 3 in the night, and i have work tomorrow.
So Klomster. SIGNING OFF


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

That is most unfriendly. Fantastic work, your titan is far superior to mine. Rep


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Definitely fun...have some rep


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the comments and rep gentlemen.

Soon i will enter the most holy detaling step.
Then i will truly go mad. (As in GAHH!! so much details.)


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

And now, i planned on a nice new juicy update.

The out of production forge world opus machina!









And one of the smaller details. The counts as vortex missile. The infernal doom.
Note that it beeing a smaller detail on Ignis, means it's friggin huge.

I can totally imagine Metallus saying.
"-Wow, that's a big missile."










And that's about it.

Cya!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Most impressive. Nicely detailed missile.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Damn I most have missed this, that is one huge beast and love the work and effort you have put into it so far. Looking forward to all the additions you make with it.

Have some +Rep for a great undertaking

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I've been doing this this project for about a year now.

It falls into oblivion from time to time when i don't work on it, hence why it's aeasy to miss it. Since i'm not doing updates.

Thanks for replies.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Once again i've found myself in the difficult position of me not doing anything (except playing world of tanks, dang that game is fun) and Ignis just stand over my shoulder watching everything i do on the computer.

"-Oh, i see you are playing with pre dark age tanks, 'oooh, how cool they are', what do they have against me? a god among machines?" Sais ignis.

"-Well, i don't have to model every single detail on them." I respond.

"-Mhmmm, understandable.... but they are still weak steel boxes. I AM A ADAMANTIUM GOD!!! I FEAR NO FOE!!!" Ignis booms out.

"-Yes, and you have never faced a foe either." I counter.

"-Hey, that hurt. And despite, in your fluff i have incinerated worlds, destroyed armies and...."
"-....conquered the xenos and the heretic i know, and it's all very awesome. But i'm in a creators block....." Ignis begins, but i riposte.

"-As always...." Ignis gives back again, words hitting like knifes.

*Awkward silence fills the room. Many hours pass. until a voice interupts the silence.*

"-.... never knew the fleshbags had such parts."

"-HEY!!! Don't peek!" I angrily shout, and put a rag on his face.

*More time passes.*

"-.... i can still sense the dataflow within the machine, that's some interesting por..."

"-STOP IT!!!" I scream and turns off computer.





And i know i can just pick off his head, problem then is that he has an even more freaky face beneath that one.
Hippie face of doom.
*Shudders*


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

that is some funny shit. Rep for starting the work day well.


----------

